# What would be a good lighting kit for Fashion Photography ? [PICTURE EXAMPLE INSIDE!]



## Abdullah AlFedalh (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

What basic lighting kit for fashion photography would be good?
Budget not more than $200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to end up with picture like these.
http://media.schoolofvisualarts.edu/.../RMK1_LR_L.jpg
http://www.m2kstudios.com/images/fashon_06.jpg

but will be outdoors not in a studio 

Thank you.


----------



## Abdullah AlFedalh (Apr 25, 2010)

70 views, "*0*" Replies ? ^^


----------



## robbie_vlad (Apr 25, 2010)

Probably because you won't/can't get the results you posted with a $200 budget .


----------



## Abdullah AlFedalh (Apr 25, 2010)

Would you guys recommended : Impact | EX100A Two Monolight Kit (120VAC) | EX100A-2KII | B&H


----------



## gsgary (Apr 25, 2010)

Abdullah AlFedalh said:


> Would you guys recommended : Impact | EX100A Two Monolight Kit (120VAC) | EX100A-2KII | B&H




No, no power in those lights, I would be looking more at these Bowens | BW-4717US Gemini 400 2-Light Kit | BW-4717US | B&H
and you would probably need an extra light to get those results


----------



## Abdullah AlFedalh (Apr 25, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Abdullah AlFedalh said:
> 
> 
> > Would you guys recommended : Impact | EX100A Two Monolight Kit (120VAC) | EX100A-2KII | B&H
> ...



There pretty expensive to start with I guess,
Then would you recommend this kit
Impact | VSD300 Two Monolight Softbox Kit (120VAC)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2010)

What is the electrical supply in Qatar? How many volts and at what hertz? pardon my lack of knowledge about Qatar's AC current and electricity grid. ANother inexpensive monolight are the Adorama.com FlashPoint 320A monolights...decent build quality for low prices. Better than the Impact monolights, perhaps not as good as the Bowens Gemini units.


----------



## rusty9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Here, Let me google that for you


----------



## gian133 (Apr 26, 2010)

Why dont you just start off with just 1 light. THere is plenty you can do outside with one light and a reflector and with your budget its probably more sensible.

I in fact have that Impact kit. Its good for starting off but im allready after 9 months or so and looking to upgrade. And i've never actually used it outside. i always use my speedlights

I think tho that your gonna have to save a bit more. Raise you budget.

Elinchrom | D-Lite it 400Ws Monolight | EL 20484 | B&H Photo

I'm pretty sure this is a new product by elinchrom. Im interested in it myself. 
You could probably get the strobe, an unbrella, and a nice reflector for under 400.....and you will be happy with it for longer than if you got the impact...

check that out. hope it helps


----------

